# Now he's hypo?



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I bet ya I am almost there too. Mr Dr seems to be reactive not proactive. He increased my meds 2 weeks ago to 20 mg day as 10 wouldn't keep me stable. Either my bloodwork didn't come in today or he is still keeping it at 20. I really want it lowered before the holidays. I am feeling pretty good right now.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't like this up and down thing...and so quickly!!!! I can't find a thread for people who had the surgery and their posts of how it went.Only on RAI?
I'm glad to hear your feeling better Mum2bradley...

Ocean


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

try doing a search for surgery. there's a drop down at the top of the page.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

ok thankyou
Hugs Lavender

Ocean


----------

